# Relocating to Miami



## Sonia24 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if anyone had any advice for my family who are probable relocating to Miami in the Fall. The main advice is for settling the kids aged 14, 11 and 1o who are going to pretty upset at leaving their familiar world behind.

Thanks


----------



## BlueHerons (Feb 10, 2009)

Sonia24 said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone had any advice for my family who are probable relocating to Miami in the Fall. The main advice is for settling the kids aged 14, 11 and 1o who are going to pretty upset at leaving their familiar world behind.
> 
> Thanks


Have a working knowledge of Spanish and if the kids aren't fluent, enroll them in classes now. Miami is not an American city. It is the financial capitol of South America and is really a foreign city.

Some neighborhoods are much nicer than others. Check out Coral Gables to start.

Miami is getting better but has had a problem with crime. Go to w w w dot spot crime dot com backslash fl backslash miami to see the situation in Miami.

Living in Miami is truly living in the tropics. You kids will be thrilled that they can swim outdoors all year long. 

Get a house with a pool. Many homes have their own pools and your kids will be thrilled about that.


----------



## salsero123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Follow the above advice. Get them into a magnet or IB program.


----------



## alter_ego1 (Aug 26, 2013)

The topic is too old..
I believe her kids are already married


----------

